# TNC Shutzhund



## Darran Hague (May 11, 2008)

Here ia a few of our dogs training today 12 Jan 2009

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zFgDVx2iVq0

I look forward to your comments, Regards Darran.


----------



## Darran Hague (May 11, 2008)

here is a new link

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=S6p8EpFknNc


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice dogs excellent work


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice dogs. One thing I noticed however was the prompt for the bite was popping the sleeve, without raising the stick. What happens when you get an asshole judge that strongly believes the threatening motion with the stick is supposed to be the prompt, and specifically instructs the helper to not pop the sleeve and just raise the stick? Some dogs would be in trouble.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Darran Hague said:


> Here ia a few of our dogs training today 12 Jan 2009
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zFgDVx2iVq0
> 
> I look forward to your comments, Regards Darran.


Very nice dogs. Those are very nice hold and barks. That looks to be excellent training. I will take a hold an bark like those any day. Dogs look super, I bet you put up some very good points in protection when you have trials.


----------



## Darran Hague (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comments,


----------



## Darran Hague (May 11, 2008)

Been Tracking today

here are a couple of vids

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=dtje9c1V1ss


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3zSStW5cI8

hope you enjoy, as much as we do


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I particularly liked the sustained barking in the hide. That's something that I need to improve/tidy up with my dog.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Both looked great I particularly liked Ursus enthusiasm and commitment to the track very nice.
Buck also is very committed seems like he has had a bit more pressure applied to him not that that is at all a bad thing he waged his tail at the article and smiled. 
On the third turn it looked to me he stopped looked unsure and then caught site of it and committed but not convincingly looked like he made number three with his eyes. 
You guys are doing very nice work thanks for the video's!!!


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Very nice tracking Darran,and Jamie do you give private lessons.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Darran Hague said:


> Thanks for the comments,


That's not tracking, that's eating.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That's not tracking, that's eating.


What :-s?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I think he means Continental Breakfast ...........


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Darran, I like the videos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Darran Hague (May 11, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That's not tracking, that's eating.


:mrgreen: 
But dont they do it well


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

"OUTSTANDING" Tracking videos!!

Phil


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice video darren. I laughed when I heard what TNC stood for haha


----------



## Darran Hague (May 11, 2008)

Thought it might get a few thinking, also stands for TELL NO C-nt

Regards Darran


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Hi,I train at TNC schutzhund here is a link to a clip of "Greta" she was sired by one of my males "Beau" for Greater Manchester police,she is staying with us until around 14 months,it is hoped she will then go on to become an operational police dog.
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4tpTqT5CQZY

Here is a clip of her sire "Beau"a homebred sch3,ipo3 male.
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fdbMWuu_th0


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

The first clip reminds me why i like working the small dogs with floppy ears  haha

Nice Tony,


----------



## Darran Hague (May 11, 2008)

Here is video of Sarah's dog last weekend

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=MMq0rBchbr8

comments Please


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

I think Master bows got a wee fright there haha


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Darran Hague said:


> Here is video of Sarah's dog last weekend
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=MMq0rBchbr8
> 
> comments Please


Sarah's dog looks great helper needs to ditch the red socks ;-)


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks like you guys got some nice dogs in your club


----------



## Darran Hague (May 11, 2008)

Keep your comments comming, Thank You


----------



## Darran Hague (May 11, 2008)

More To Come Very Soon


----------



## Darran Hague (May 11, 2008)

I Think that there should be more imput from members of this board, after all it takes a lot of time to make videos ect, and all people do is criticise,


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Darran Hague said:


> I Think that there should be more imput from members of this board, after all it takes a lot of time to make videos ect, and all people do is criticise,


What?


----------



## Darran Hague (May 11, 2008)

What part of the english language dont you understand:-({|=


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Darran Hague said:


> What part of the english language dont you understand:-({|=


WHAT?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Darran Hague said:


> I Think that there should be more imput from members of this board, after all it takes a lot of time to make videos ect, and all people do is criticise,



Actually, as I read through the posts I saw numerous compliments. Understanding that the only thing two dog trainers can agree upon is; the third one is wrong, several compliments is quite a feat. As for criticism, when you post a video there will be some that don't think it's so great. That's all part of it. Personally, I don't bark and hold, it drives me crazy to watch it. 

DFrost


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Darren a lot of it is just jovial banter (joking). Have some tea and crumpets and chill (American english for relax).


----------



## Darran Hague (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I think that some people on here dont understand,


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Darran Hague said:


> What part of the english language dont you understand:-({|=


I don't understand the part about syntax...is this a poll ??


----------



## Darran Hague (May 11, 2008)

I think its the part about the english language that you dont understand, you not being from England and all that,


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Darran Hague said:


> after all it takes a lot of time to make videos ect, and all people do is criticise,


What is it about the English language you don't understand or is it just the written word you are having trouble comprehending. The large majority of the critiques are compliments were they not?
I will stand by the tracking comment's I made. I wasnt there it's just what I saw in a short few minutes of video of what is with most certainty many hours of dog training.
What's your motive in posting the videos?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Darran Hague said:


> I Think that there should be more imput from members of this board, after all it takes a lot of time to make videos ect, and all people do is criticise,


Some of us, like me, are new to dog sports. I watch most of the posted videos, read the comments, whether positive or negative, and try to learn more about what it is that I'm seeing. I do not feel confident enough about my knowledge base to post comments myself, nor am I arrogant enough to start spewing about things I know little about. 

Seems to me, most of the posts have been pretty positive, so what is it you have an issue with? To me, if I posted a video of my dog working, I'd want to hear about both what he does well and what needs to be worked on, whether it's the dog, the handler or the helper. But that's just me.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I don't understand the part about syntax...is this a poll ??



Being from the south, I know all about syntax. they put it on whiskey, cigarettes and pole dancers. It's why we drink moonshine and watch wimmins swing from trees. Ain't no tax on that.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I Think that there should be more imput from members of this board, after all it takes a lot of time to make videos ect, and all people do is criticise.

I thought the quality of the film was good. I thought the camera person was very good as well, as the image was smooth, and the shots where well thought out, making for good shooting. =D> =D> =D> 

I didn't see this tracking video though.

It is nice that you post videos. I wish more people would.


----------



## Darran Hague (May 11, 2008)

All The Best Jeff


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You should see the film I made. It looked like a monkey was ****ing me in the ear it was so bad.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You should see the film I made. It looked like a monkey was ****ing me in the ear it was so bad.


That was hilarious. Jeff, enable video stability control if you have it on your camera.


Darran: I've enjoyed all of your videos. Please continue to post. 

Julie


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Jeff, try and get someone to film the monkey on your ear it will make a change from these dog videos.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Those were the best videos I ever seen on this forum:-s  :^o :-o 8-[


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

EDit my last post, The monkey having his way with Jeff would be the best video I ever seen:smile:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I had a monkey like that once. He was broken though. He used to get real excited for no reason and have a moment with himself all the time.

We (I was in the marines at the time) tried to give him some chicken ______y to get him to man up, but he never did. Had to get rid of him. He got tossed out of a helo for the ear thing.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I had a monkey like that once.


Did it feel like a wet Q-tip? :lol:


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Darran, nice vids and thanks for sharing. How do you get the dogs to bark so rhythmically?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I never let him get on my shoulder. He drank too much, and was a sloppy drunk, kind of like Todd's girlfriend LOL

Anyway, I am lying, hate monkeys, and am bad at filming. I re-read what I wrote and remembered a book called sympathy for the devil. It had a great story about a monkey. I thought that story was hilarious, so I made that shit up. : )

Great book by the way.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Actually the monkey running up the arm and screwing you in the ear is straight out of an old Richard Pryor comedy routine. That's where he says it felt like a wet Q-tip


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Darran has been over training at my place today,unfortunately the last time he tried to log on he got a message telling him he is banned.
Knowing how much you all love him and his videos,I will try and post some training videos now and again..


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I need a girlfriend Jeff, my pregnant wife is getting on my nerves.:-$


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> I need a girlfriend Jeff, my pregnant wife is getting on my nerves.:-$


:-o Just imagine what your doing to hers. [-X 
Said in defence of all them beautiful wimmins that spend 9 months and a lifetime to give us mean, evil, nasty, smelly, WONDERFUL kids/grandkids! :wink:

A nice old granpa!


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

tony mason said:


> Darran has been over training at my place today,unfortunately the last time he tried to log on he got a message telling him he is banned.
> Knowing how much you all love him and his videos,I will try and post some training videos now and again..


Don't know the man or what he did to deserve being banned but those were some of the most intense SCH hold and bark vids I've seen. The dog was really dialed in to the exercise. There must be some good training knowledge there.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I know all too well what I do to wifes nerves, I do give them credit though. This is our first baby and after watching what they go through for 9 months it would make me crazy, especially if I had to deal with someone like meO :^o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> I know all too well what I do to wifes nerves, I do give them credit though. This is our first baby and after watching what they go through for 9 months it would make me crazy, especially if I had to deal with someone like meO :^o


Wait till you see that little monster pop out! :-o You'll really apprieciate her.
I think it was Bill Cosby's wife that said "Try and pull your lower lip up over the top of your head and you'll start to understand". :lol:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> Don't know the man or what he did to deserve being banned but those were some of the most intense SCH hold and bark vids I've seen. The dog was really dialed in to the exercise. There must be some good training knowledge there.


Dog training looked great but he was a prick.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Bob, Carol Burnett said that.

I liked the videos, they were nice quality, but the dogs were spun up too much for my liking. He was a jerk off to Gary, who even puts up with me, and wouldn't leave it be. No wonder they have the worst fans in all the world.

Emilio, I know it was Richard Pryor, my favorite of ALL TIME. But you should read the book, it was written by a Green Beret of that era, who also happens to be a really good writer.

Bob, it was so cute of you to defend women, I now know why you had terriers all those years. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff said;
"Bob, it was so cute of you to defend women, I now know why you had terriers all those years". LOL

And it's not hard to understand why your single! :-o :-# :lol: :lol: 
I got me a real good one........8-[ and I know when she's looking over my shoulder.8-[ :grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: And it's not hard to understand why your single!

Catch and release Bob, catch and release, otherwise they stink up the boat.:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Now that's funny


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Catch and release Bob, catch and release, otherwise they stink up the boat.:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Hahaha that one's a keeper.


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Sorry to interrupt the fun guys,but heres a clip of my fanny,training at T.N.C.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_0_UzwejS9c


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice! You guys get some crisp performances out of your dogs. I guess the crowding on the heel is part of what people want to see in SCH.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I think I will refrain I got the other guy very whipped up with my comments and prolly resulted in his stay in band camp :lol:


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Dont worry Mike,I,m (almost) a grown up now,I can take it.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice fanny Tony


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

A bit hairy though.:roll:


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

i think she suits the hairy look compared to brazillain


----------



## James Bows (Jun 2, 2008)

i think the good work is down to the hepler!!!


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Spellcheck Master Bows,Hepler=helper.However I do believe there may indeed be something in what you say, your magnificent helper work is of the highest calibre,you are one of the finest baitors it has been my privilege to see,in fact I would go as far as saying you are a master-baitor..


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello Jamie

Tony seems to have managed to get the "length" of you.. you have got to "Hand" to him he is a good judge of character

Oooo iv come all over Les Dawson at the moment...fnnrrr fnnrrr yick yick haha


----------



## James Bows (Jun 2, 2008)

thank you tony your words mean nothing to me.
hi barry hows things buddy


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Good Jamie, are you still at White rose or are you between there and Tony's ?

Need to get a meet up at one of the clubs prior to the August Helper event, i hear you are doing the helperwork at the qualifier


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Hey Barrie,Jamie is owned by T.N.C. he is our mascot,you know like one of the regiments over here have a sheep,well Jamie is ours.
You are of course welcome to visit us at any time to watch the master baitor in action.
But wait until his new scratchpants come then you will see the true genius that is Jamie Bows.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks for the offer i will gladly take you up on that , i am glad the young "master" is owned by the club

Its a bit pulp fiction like "bring out the gimp" "he's Sleeping" ..."well wake him" Kind of thing LOL


----------



## James Bows (Jun 2, 2008)

its the other way round i own TNC i am the key that unlocks the door to greatness


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

aye the key that unlocks your panty girdle ya big blouse


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Heres Diggen at 14 months,hes now at 18 months working in a cat "A" prison.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0KLb0Osgdpk


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I just about pissed my pants laughing at this, all three times the dog comes in,barks and takes the sleeve and has the door opened for him by the decoy so he can be the first to leave the room, now that's committment.

I think the handler kicked the door.


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

You are wrong Mr Grimwood,now go to the toilet before you have an accident.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Good to see the age of chivalry hasn't died out - dirt before the brush


----------

